
Carlos Kaiser, football's greatest conman - pmcpinto
https://www.theguardian.com/football/blog/2017/apr/26/the-forgotten-story-of-carlos-kaiser-footballs-greatest-conman
======
Cpoll
Previous discussion on the man (different article):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12337073](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12337073)

------
badosu
For those fascinated with these kinds of personalities, there's another
brazilian who was famous for, aside doing all kinds of scams throughout his
life:

\- Acting as son of Gol's owner, one of the major airlines in Brazil,
convincing even a famous celebrity interviewer. This makes him able to have a
luxury lifestyle by being offered all kinds of favours and party invitations
by famous people around him.

\- Acting as one of PCC's (criminal faction) leaders and leading a rebellion
where he was incarcerated.

\- Acting as guitarist of a famous brazilian band.

There's a book and even a movie [0] about his story.

[0]:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1997594/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1997594/)

Edit: An interesting anecdote:

When the writer interested in publishing the book about his story went to the
prison and asked how he lied to people, he said "only after we sign the
contract".

Then after the writer came back days later he said he was not interested
anymore as another publisher came by. The writer then told him he would take
50% of the earnings.

After signing the contract she asked again, to which he said "well, you just
had a practical lesson".

------
dnh44
That article is a very enjoyable read.

